# Power supply faliure with Dell Precision 490



## aubieworld (Jul 10, 2009)

I am now waiting on Dell to come and replace the power supply for the second time in less than a month. I have had this computer for a little over 2 years and have had the motherboard replaced, the processor and now the second power supply. Just wondering if anyone else has been having issues with power supplies on Dell Precision 490 computers. I have a extended warranty and in this case it has more than paid for itself.:upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Dells are known for underpowering there machines right out of the
box. They will not admit it, but the proof is in the box.....


----------

